# Which car do you wish you never sold?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sure most of us on here have had a fair share of cars over the years but the question is, which car you wish you never sold? For me it has to be the Escort Mk two RS 2000. It was all white with a black vinyl roof and it never let me down and if memory serves me correctly it had 110 BHP. So what car do you regret selling?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

None of them, they all served a purpose and got me to the next one although i do miss the GTi on days when it's heaving it down and i'm walking to work.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

only one car my first GT3 996, lots of bikes I regret selling though ,


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Alfa Sud Sprint in yellow - absolutely loved that car, boxer engine that just loved to rev and sounded superb, just usual Italian rust was winning the battle...


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

My 1990 escort rs turbo. Good times in that car.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My M235i. I'm sure if I had kept it things would have been a bit smoother since. :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kerr said:


> My M235i. I'm sure if I had kept it things would have been a bit smoother since. :lol:


That's for sure! :lol:

I miss my 1972 Lotus Elan Sprint (with Vegantune 150HP Twin Cam), Mk11 Escort RS 2000, Mk1 GTI Golf (Imported from Germany), original Renault Clio Williams (No. 399 of 400) and finally Mk5 R32.

Hindsight is a great thing! :wall:

Alan W


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I miss my 508 GT.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Mine would be a Renault Clio 182 Trophy. Not the best built car in the world but boy was it fun


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My E36 328 Sport - mainly because it's been trashed and languishing under a tarpaulin slowly rotting away


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I regret selling my Renault Clio Williams in 2011. I should have kept it in storage. 

Such an amazing car to drive and worth a lot more money now.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

My Capri 3.0S.
When we moved to the house we are in now I only had space for one car.
I kept my RS Turbo and the Capri had to go.
Now I have the space to have kept them both but it wasn't feasible when we moved in.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

muzzer said:


> None of them, they all served a purpose and got me to the next one although i do miss the GTi on days when it's heaving it down and i'm walking to work.


Blimey - if walking to work in the rain, I am sure I would miss a Trabant :lol:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Quite a few!

309GTi, spent a bomb on it, Turbo Technics kit etc etc
E36 318is, lovely car to drive, had the full M3 kit from BMW from new so looked the part also.
2003 Impreza STi, sold it at 3 1/2 years old with only 15K on the clocks, unusually it was Mica Black so a break from the Blue.

John


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Blimey - if walking to work in the rain, I am sure I would miss a Trabant :lol:


To be fair though, since i started walking to work i find when i do drive our car, i tend to let people get on with being in a rush and just trundle along minding my own business.
I'll trade being soaked for being a lot calmer when driving


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Wish I had never sold it, however 3 kids wouldent fit



















































Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

My Mk1 Focus RS 35000 Miles got £10000 for it now it be worth loads it was Mint.


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

I'm not sure about regret as every car has been sold for a reason at the time, but if I had unlimited space and money, I'd like to see these ones back more than any others

Monaro VXR - Owned and used daily for 3 years, from 6 Months old. Fabulous car

E36 318is - Ultra low mileage minter. Owned for 12 years, never thought I;d sell it

E31 840Ci - Beautiful car and a stunning, low mileage example. Prices rocketed after I sold

X350 XJ8 4.2 - A 4.2 V8 that averaged 34mpg sitting between 80-90mph on a drive to Monchengladbach and back thanks to clever suspension-related aerodynamics and a perfect 6 speed autobox. Also went like hell for a non-supercharged Jag as it was so light for the size of car. Best all round car I've ever owned and I've had hundreds and hundreds

Toyota Glanza V - An absolute riot. 306BHP from a 1.3 Turbo that was tiny and weighed nothing, but had a rock solid feel to it when driving. I still do a lot of maintenance work on the car for the guy who bought it from me over 3 years ago now, so still get to drive it very occasionally

MK2 Escort 1600 Sport - Probably the most balanced pure drivers car, in the most basic and simplistic way ever. Also just looked achingly cool


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Mk1 Golf GTI Campaign edition and E36 M3 Evo... I also wish I hadn't looked to see how much they are selling for now!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mikechesterman said:


> I'm not sure about regret as every car has been sold for a reason at the time, but if I had unlimited space and money, I'd like to see these ones back more than any others


Same way I look at... my list is:

My Citreon AX GT... great car to throw about, would love to have my little J-TAN back in the garage.

Nissan Pulsar GTiR... my first "fast" car... got it when I was 19... loved it.. loved abusing cossies and the likes that could never keep up, and I know 1 person sold his Lotus after being "embarrased by a little nissan" :lol:

BMW 540 Hartge.. lovely big V8, mated to a 6 speed manual box, just looked so well proportioned and went like stink... got me into detailing too...

Think that is about it...

Car I wouldn't touch again with a barge pole, and the car that actually put me off having "nice" cars - Audi RS6.. :lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Fiat Coupe 20VT


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Mk 1 Escort Mexico, 1973 in mirror black and a Mk 1 Granada 3000 Ghia, the most comfortable car I have ever driven or owned, it was thirsty in the cold weather with auto choke and gave me a measly 9 mpg, but fuel was cheap back then and the V6 sound made it all worth it.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

D reg Supra twin turbo. I practically gave it away.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My first car was a 1980 Honda Accord EX, felt like luxury at the time, great to drive electric everything, looked cool, reliable, but i never sold it, it just rusted away. Probably the car i miss the most.

I miss looking back over my shoulder everytime i parked up my Prelude. Bought it for the engine to do a swap into my 1995 Accord at the time, but fell in love with it and then spent a small fortune making it look just how i wanted it. Had to move on and consoldate cars at the time, but it was sexy.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

1985 Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6 scrapped

1989 Vauxhall Nova 1.2 scrapped

1995 Lada Riva 1.5 scrapped

2004 Seat Arosa 1.0 old to buy a VW camper

1995 VW Golf GTI scrapped

2000 Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 written off

2003 Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 sold for £50

No I don't miss my old cars 

Current car Honda Civic EP3 Type R not that fast, not very expensive but I like it.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

As said before this comes under the "really miss it, but it was the right thin to do" was my Audi S4 Convertible V8. I adored that car and over the 4 years I owned it it never put a foot wrong and apart from annual services the only parts i needed were a couple of new braided fuel pipes as the originals started to perish on the inside - this was a bargain at £20.
I seriously had to fight back the tears as I watched it drive away, but living on mainland Europe for work now, it was not feasible to keep it.

If I do come back to the UK I would get the R8 I want, which the S4 was the stepping stone to, but out here its not practical to own and run one.

Nice thread SB :thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

mitsubishi mirage 1997 coupe. I bought another (2002) but is not the same, good times, nice car, never fail. I still have the 2002 one


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

For value probably the BMW 635 CSI.
But for comfort reliability, driving fun, and frugality my Mk3 Ford Mondeo ST TDCI with the 2.2 litre diesel.
Done mega mileage without in the 4 years ownership, but was as new when replaced.
It beat many a BMW, Jaguar and VW I had over the years, should have just parked it up and kept for fun.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking back through my previous recent history just about everything has disappeared. 

My M235i did go on to a private plate. The Megane RS instantly disappeared, no sign of the Z4 Coupe, 335i, MX5 either. What's the chances they've all gone on private registrations shortly after I've sold every one. 

My A45 AMG hasn't had an MOT or road tax since March. 

The only recent car showing alive and well is the first Mini Clubman S. That's the one that she wrote off. :lol: It was back on the road quickly and has stayed there.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

When I have sold cars, it has been the right thing to do at the time. I don't worry about regrets.

If I had the money and the space, the only car I'd replace I think is the Range Rover Vogue - such a seriously good all round car.

If, on the other hand, you asked about cars I wish I'd never bought....


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

The Peugeot 405 MI16x4 I had when I was in my early 20's. What a beast of a car. Sorrento Green metallic, gorgeous colour. Skorpion Exhaust, Superchip, Modified fuel regulator, K&N CAI before CAI was a thing ;-)

And this.
Still miss this 3 years later. 









Pictured on the day she was chopped in.. surrounded by feelthy Mercedeses


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

90 escort rs turbo
90 escort rs turbo
90 205 1.9gti
92 clio 16V
03 clio 172 cup
04 civic type r
92 sapphire cosworth 4x4 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I've never sold a car. Apart from a rusty 86 mini mayfair. I bought it for £100 and sold it for £120 a week later. I didn't even put petrol in it.

I do miss my 306 though, it was the most reliable and more importantly fun car. Not the fastest (only 1.8 16v) but it was fun to drive.


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Silk violet nova GSI


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Probably my second Clio 172. I bought it from a mate, who'd managed to dent the door and scuff the bumper. So the grand sum of £500 which for an overall tidy 172 with under 45k on the clock was a steal.

I then had the bodywork tidied up, new cams, re-map, induction, exhaust, springs and wheels! Then my eldest daughter came along and this wasn't a feasible daily car. I'd always intended to make it a track car but ended up selling and buying a Megane 225 Trophy. The Megane was quicker and realistically a better day to day motor but the Clio was so much fun!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

GSI-MAN said:


> Silk violet nova GSI


My first car was a black nova gsi, nice cars

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

An ex-works MGA (MJB 191) I didn't know its history when I passed it on, a Harrington Alpine and a 911 3.2.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

chris.t said:


> Mine would be a Renault Clio 182 Trophy. Not the best built car in the world but boy was it fun


Me to mate. Wish I had kept hold of #488.


----------



## ChrisHGTV (Sep 12, 2019)

Alfa Romeo sprint Cloverleaf 1712, 1989 one of the last ones. Not quick by today’s standards but so much fun, especially in the wet. You could steer it on the throttle. Alas written off when the front was stoved in by a bmw. Bought for £2600 in 1993 and got £3000 insurance payout in 1998.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I#m ahead of the game on this - I will never sell my 944 Turbo.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

If I had the space and hadn't needed the money....

My previous 2 fords, H plate 90 spec RS Turbo and my N plate Dark Aubergine small turbo Escort Cosworth.
They would be worth some serious wedge by now.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Two 

The Volvo was scrapped (I secretly hope it's in a field somewhere, it was just not worth fixing the brake lines back in the '90s...no rust)










And no idea where this is but I loved it...










(Wonky photos as they are real ones!)


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

My 1979 Mk1 Golf GTI 1.6, I was very fond of that car.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Had a 1961 MGA and a 1969 Alfa Romeo 1750 GTV when I was too young to realize their future worth. If only....


----------



## ChrisHGTV (Sep 12, 2019)

Chris Dyson said:


> Had a 1961 MGA and a 1969 Alfa Romeo 1750 GTV when I was too young to realize their future worth. If only....


The 1750 GTV has always been my (potentially) obtainable dream car, nicer than the later 2000 GTV. Weekend car is a 916 GTV V6, I love it but not quite the same!

Have you seen the Alfaholics GTA-R's?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

A Sunbeam Alpine series 3 1964.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

should_do_more said:


> And no idea where this is but I loved it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That plate is now registered to a Blue 1998 BMW Z3, albeit one that's not had a valid MOT for almost 4 and a half years.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Mercedes C class 350D, loved that car but an oil leak from the gearbox meant ta ta.

Mind you, the new 220D gives me about 52mpg!


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Mk1 Mini minor 1959 sliding windows, push button start, external door hinges etc
capri 2.8 special (nicked not sold)
Missed a mk1 rs1600 with bda engine, race harnesses and seats (front only) for the princely sum of 995 when I knew nothing about cars (if only I would have bought it and still got it)


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

wayne451 said:


> That plate is now registered to a Blue 1998 BMW Z3, albeit one that's not had a valid MOT for almost 4 and a half years.


Yep - the plate is on my sisters car...check out the mileage!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't really regret selling any to be honest. The one I miss the most is probably my old modified caddy van as it was just so comfy, reliable and economic. 

I did however, let a car slip through my fingers a fair few years ago. I viewed a 911 930 turbo. I decided against buying it for the stupidest reasons which I've chosen to forget about, probably something as stupid as I didn't like the seller or something. I think about that car very often and still kick myself all these years later!


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

1974 Mk1 Escort Mexico. Daytona yellow, no decals, no flared arches, great Q car.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

200sx turbo. I cant afford them now. They were dirt cheap and so much fun, big engine, light body, noone knew what it was.

Nightrider black, just mean and popped flames with a custom exhaust from a team who no longer exist. 

Someone once said it sounded like it was tearing atoms when my right foot went down. Last I heard it was 350+hp and going sideays around a track


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Tomm said:


> I don't really regret selling any to be honest. The one I miss the most is probably my old modified caddy van as it was just so comfy, reliable and economic.
> 
> I did however, let a car slip through my fingers a fair few years ago. I viewed a 911 930 turbo. I decided against buying it for the stupidest reasons which I've chosen to forget about, probably something as stupid as I didn't like the seller or something. I think about that car very often and still kick myself all these years later!


I didn't buy one with 20k miles on the clock for 40k. I got fed up he wouldn't budge on price. That was after I didn't buy a 328 GTS for 30k. All around 2007. Whoops.


----------

